# Fatten up



## checkersthetegu (Feb 29, 2012)

Well my tegu is now mobile with her freshly healed leg and is better than ever. But while being in the cast she lost a bit of weight and although she is putting some back on from eating like a horse is there any really good things to feed them that will help put the pounds on? I'm not talking obese lizard fat just something to put that extra fat on. Any suggestions will be valued thank you.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Feb 29, 2012)

You shouldn't have a problem getting some meat on those bones with the typically lean diet, just let her have her fill at every feeding. You could offer a few extra whole prey(mice/rats) if you're that worried.


----------



## reptastic (Feb 29, 2012)

I agree with john, just be careful that she don't gain to fast


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 1, 2012)

_I agree with everyone else,.. just continue to feed a normal diet and she will gain the proper amount of weight in due time. Even though the cast is off there's still a physical recovery process. If she gains a lot of weight too soon you can do more damage than good.

Just give it time  she'll get there._


----------

